# President Trump's SCATHING Letter To Speaker Nancy Pelosi ....She And Her Party Are One BIG POS !



## nononono (Dec 17, 2019)

Letter From President Trump To Nancy Pelosi | PDF
					

President Trump sends a letter to Nancy Pelosi outlining the shameful construct of a highly partisan impeachment process.




					www.scribd.com
				













































*All of you Liberal Lemmings who have supported this disgusting process from *
*BEFORE June of 2016 you will ROT IN HELL for what you've done to this 
Country.....

You will rue the day you thought it was Ok to support a Criminal Enterprise......

Remember I said this :*

*BECAUSE IT IS THE **TRUTH** !*


----------

